# Golden Pothos In Aquarium?



## akp23

I have one growing like crazy and they are very very hardy plants. I've gone months without watering it and its perfectly fine. Would it survive, but better yet, be ok with fish?


----------



## emc7

Pothos can go in aquaria and don't harm fish. If you keep it submerged, it will eventually die and rot. But you can let it grow out of the tank.


----------



## akp23

Thank You. I put a clipping in there so I'm gonna just let it root and let it go.


----------

